# Betta Art - $10



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Needing funds to care for my betta and build a soroity.

More detailed and color accurate then the marker requests I did.

For the background, I'll need to know certain things.

Just fill this out v
Betta's name: 
Background color: 
Gravel color:
Tank Critter: (can be snail, shrimp...just not other fish.)
Plants: (be precise on the names, I'll need to look up the plants and see what they look like.)

I'll also need to know any distinct markings or colors that don't show up in the photos of your Betta. Tank critters can also have a cute, or funny expression on they're face of your choice.

All commissions are $10, no matter what the betta looks like or what decorations.
Payment is through Paypal. This will be discussed through PM.

Finally, the sample.


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

Betta's name: Quinn
Background color: Black or Dark Purple
Gravel color: Natural riverstone. (Browns and tans)
Tank Critter: None, if at all possible.*
Plants: Amazon Sword Plant, Hortwort (Your choice, he has both.)

[URL="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h367/RiverStoneBetta/dd10838a.jpg]Here's a photo of Quinn.[/URL] I've always envisioned him with a smug look.

Send the PayPal information through a PM, if you will. Payment before the art is complete, I assume?


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

RiverStoneBetta said:


> Betta's name: Quinn
> Background color: Black or Dark Purple
> Gravel color: Natural riverstone. (Browns and tans)
> Tank Critter: None, if at all possible.*
> ...


The link to Quinn doesn't work. 

And yes, Payment before art, I'll send the PM.


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

Payment sent. 

Updated Photo Link

If that doesn't work, there is a link on his name in my signature.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I CALLED ONE BEFORE! 8D

Le detailes:

Betta's name: Jade
Background color: Sand or some sort of color that looks best with him... I'm not picky about this.
Gravel color: Black with a few rocks that are neon colors... >>
Tank Critter: Can it be a Pokemon? << Jade is the aquariums' "Pokemon Trainer" anyway... IF I CAN DO THAT, I CHOOSE YOU, STARMIE
Plants: Java Fern, Amazon Sword Plant... whichever one  'Cause I don't know what the heck his actual plant is called.

Aaaaand here's Jade:










He's not as pink as he shows up in here.... He's a tad transparent, so the pink is his insides. o o
He's really white.
You saw the other pics... You have one as your DP on msn. |D


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> I CALLED ONE BEFORE! 8D
> 
> Le detailes:
> 
> ...


lol yes, I can draw Starmie as the critter.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Woohoo! Starmie! =D


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

RiverStoneBetta's commission!


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

AWESOME!!! Very very pleased. This just put the happy back in my day. Thank you! =]


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

RiverStoneBetta said:


> AWESOME!!! Very very pleased. This just put the happy back in my day. Thank you! =]


Yay!  If I can get photobucket working I can PM you the real size of the picture.


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

PM or shoot me an email as an attachment if you can. I can open just about any kind of file type.


----------

